# مكبس علف شركه مونش من كايرو تريد



## كايرو تريد (25 يونيو 2013)

شركه كايرو تريد جروب الرائده والمتخصصه في مجال معدات تصنيع الاعلاف والوكيل الوحيد لشركه مونش الالمانيه تقدم مكبس العلف الالماني
مكبس العلف المحبب 




مكبس العلف الالماني
باعلى معدلات الطاقه الانتاجيه لخطوط انتاج الاعلاف
مكبس العلف المحبب يتميز 
مكبس ذات السيور على شكل حرف v 
تتميز بالتوفير في المساحه والتقليل من الاهتزازات 
كل الاجزاء المتصله بالعلف مصنوعه من الاستانليس
التحكم في درجه الحراره بواسطه وحده تحكم خارجيه
لمزيد من التفاصيل عن مكبس العلف نرجو زياره موقع الشركه الالكتروني
www.cairotr.com
او الاتصال
00201007774414
00201006110389
0020509825043




او القيام بزياره صفحتنا الرسمية علي موقع الفيس بوك FaceBook


ولمتابعه القناة الرسمية للشركة علي موقع اليوتيوب YouTube


----------

